# WWGOA Tip Selection - Emailing A W9



## Dchip (Jun 30, 2009)

I submit tips to a number of publications anytime I come across what I think is a novel solution to a common problem in my workroom. A couple of these have been purchased (ShopNotes & Popular Woodworking). I just received an email from the WWGOA saying they want to buy another, but this is the first time they've requested a completed W9. This seems like a ripe situation for identity theft, handing out my SSN and personal information in response to an email request.

Does anyone here have experience with this, and more specifically the WWGOA and their tip purchases?

Many thanks.

Edit - I should also mention they sent an authorship release form detailing the information I sent them directly, and the woman I'm in contact with has a legit email and LinkedIn profile linking her to the WWGOA parent company. I'm not going to email the SSN, but there is the option of completing the form over the phone.


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

Forward that email to WWGOA. It is most likely a phishing attempt, there's no reason they would request your SSN.

Edit: Just reread your post, my bad for skimming the text instead of carefully reading. Instead of emailing the W9, send it through USPS if that makes you more comfortable.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I would NEVER provide that type of information in an email reply and don't think any reputable organization would request for it in such form.


----------



## Dchip (Jun 30, 2009)

Well they are issuing non-employee payment, so it does make sense from an IRS standpoint. Still doesn't make sending it any less risky.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

It's probably legit. I know the IRS has gotten more finnicky, and at the university where I work we cannot pay anyone anything without their W9.

Still, I'd be careful. If you have the name of a contact person, look up the company's general phone number on the internet, and try to reach the person that way as opposed to just calling a number given to you in the email.


----------

